# MK-2866 dosing question (hoping for input from Prince or Heavy)



## teezhay (Aug 21, 2012)

I was just going to PM either Prince or Heavyiron, but I figured if I'm going to ask them a question about an IML product, a. the answer should be posted publicly in case others wondered the same thing; and b. someone else may have the answer I'm looking for. Anyway, here goes:

Osta-rx advises a dosing regimen of 1 capsule (~6.7mg mk-2866) three times daily. This is the first time I've seen a recommendation to distribute the 20mg dosage evenly throughout the day. Is this due to the half-life of the drug? I can't find a reliable source for that info - one source says it's only 4 hours, another says it's 24. Are there other factors at play here I'm not considering?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 24, 2012)

I used two at night and one in the morning and it was awesome.  Doesn't answer your question I know but hey, prince and heavy must not like you.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 24, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> prince and heavy must not like you.



I know, right? First TwisT leaves me to raise these children all alone, now Uncle Prince and Aunt Heavy have abandoned me as well.


----------



## girpy (Aug 24, 2012)

While Im no expert I would bet it is due to some of the other compounds in osta rx that might have shorter half lives, because as you said with a day half life ostarine doesn't really need more than 1x a day dosage.


Just my .02 hope it helps


----------

